# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  [email protected] расшифвровывается?

## mishana

Собственно вопрос: на данном сайте могут расшифровать файлы? или только к злоумышленикам обращаться?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Какая версия указана в новом расширении файлов?

----------


## mishana

> Какая версия указана в новом расширении файлов?


[email protected]

----------


## thyrex

Увы, на данный момент бессилен даже вирлаб DrWeb, у которого были успехи в расшифровке версий 4 и 5

----------

